# Gentoo.de sucht Nachwuchs-Developer / -Übersetzer

## beejay

Wir suchen Leute, die gerne bei uns mitwirken würden und die Präsentation von Gentoo im deutschsprachigen Raum verbessern möchten. Vor Allem Übersetzer werden händeringend gesucht, da viele der "alten Garde" mittlerweile von Studium/Beruf so eingespannt sind, dass sie nicht mehr die Zeit aufbringen können, die sie gerne würden.

Was Ihr braucht:

- Gute Englisch- und Deutschkenntnisse (Rechtschreibung/Grammatik)

- Lust, auch mal trockene Arbeiten (wie eben Übersetzungen) zu erledigen

- Lust, diese Aufgabe dauerhaft zu erledigen, nicht nur ein oder zwei Mal

- Grundkenntnisse in der Bedienung von CVS

Was Ihr dafür bekommt:

- Vollzugriff auf den gentoo.de CVS-Bereich und damit auch die Möglichkeit, z.B. eigene ebuilds der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung zu stellen

- Die Gelegeinheit, etwas für alle deutschen Gentoo-Anwender zu tun

- Eigene E-Mail Adresse von Berlios

Wichtig ist, dass wir Leute brauchen, die wirklich Lust auf diese manchmal recht trockene Arbeit des Übersetzens haben. Wir können niemanden gebrauchen, der zwei- oder dreimal etwas ins CVS überträgt und seine Arbeit dann auf ewig ruhen lässt. Wir werden aber auch niemanden dazu auffordern eine bestimmte Arbeit zu erledigen - Ihr seid quasi Euer eigener Chef. Wichtig ist nur, dass etwas gemacht wird!

Wenn Ihr der Meinung seit, dass Ihr das könnt, dann schickt mir bitte eine "Bewerbungs"-E-Mail an beejay_AT_berlios.de.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Mails!

Benjamin "beejay" Judas

----------

## toskala

gips denn dann auch so ne l33t <uname>@gentoo.de mailadresse?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## naggeldak

 *beejay wrote:*   

> [...] da viele der "alten Garde" mittlerweile von Studium/Beruf so eingespannt sind, dass sie nicht mehr die Zeit aufbringen können, die sie gerne würden. [...]

 

Jup, so sieht's zur Zeit leider aus, sowie schulisch als auch beruflich viel zu tun. In den Ferien sollte sich das aber ändern, da fällt wenigstens schonmal das Lernen für die Klausuren weg. Ich hoffe also bald wieder einige Texte übersetzen zu können und endlich auch den Desktop-Configuration-Guide zu aktualisieren  :Smile: .

----------

## flavour

Bin dabei und kämpfe gerade mit dem Überblick im CVS.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Hallo!

Mensch, die Seite ist aber sehr buggy. Und ausserdem: Sollte diese nicht mehr an das gentoo.org Design und Appearance angepasst werden? Wir sind ja kein Unternehmen im herkömmlichen Sinn, aber soetwas wie eine CI (corporate identity) ist ja auch für OpenSource-Projekte schon fast Pflicht, wie ich finde.

Ich würde das Projekt schon sehr gerne contributen, aber ich habe nicht die Zeit jeden Tag etwas dafür zu tun. Vielleicht könnten es in der Woche 4-6 Stunden sein. An Übersetzungen würde ich mich schon wagen.

Gruß,

ian!

webcoder und gentoo-gläubiger  :Wink: 

(perlmeister_hierkommteinatzeichenhin_web_punkt_de)

----------

## beejay

Lass mich raten: Du benutzt Den Konqueror und die Menüs sind durcheinander, oder? Die Seite wird immer dann fehlerhaft angezeigt, wenn man einen Browser verwendet, der sie nicht richtig interpretieren kann. Mozilla, MS-IE, Opera - alles Bestens.

Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Wir sind dran das zu beheben.

Edit: Zum Thema "Coorporate design": Warum sollten wir so aussehen wie .org? In der Tat sah die Seite früher einmal so aus, aber da wir kein komplettes Spiegelbild von gentoo.org (teilweise völlig unterschiedliche Themen) sind, sondern ein eigenständiges Projekt, besteht dazu auch keinerlei Veranlassung. Schau dir mal www.gentoofr.org und andere nationale Seiten an - keine sieht aus wie .org.

----------

## ian!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Mozilla, MS-IE, Opera - alles Bestens.

 

Nein, nicht wirklich. Verschiedene IE Versionen haben auch Probleme damit.

Außerdem:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.gentoo.de

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Wir sind dran das zu beheben.

 

Puh!  :Wink: 

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Zum Thema "Coorporate design": Warum sollten wir so aussehen wie .org? In der Tat sah die Seite früher einmal so aus, aber da wir kein komplettes Spiegelbild von gentoo.org (teilweise völlig unterschiedliche Themen) sind, sondern ein eigenständiges Projekt, besteht dazu auch keinerlei Veranlassung. Schau dir mal www.gentoofr.org und andere nationale Seiten an - keine sieht aus wie .org.

 

Nun ja. Die gentoofr.org ist auch etwas strubbelig; hat auch Probleme in der Darstellung von Tabellen.

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.gentoofr.org

Ich empfinde das aber schon als nachteilig. Wie soll sonst eine Community wie die von Gentoo ein "Gesicht" bekommen? Ich erinnere mich noch an rege Diskussionen über genau dieses Thema bei KDE. Schau' dir doch einfach mal die KDE-family-sites an. Das sind teilweise auch unabhängige Projekte, die aber grösstenteils (mittlerweile) ein einheitliches Layout und Benutzerführungen haben. Da findet man sich sofort wieder.

Ich finde die Argumentation "wir sind unabhängige Projekte" nicht wirklich stichhaltig. Es geht doch viel mehr darum, >worum< sich das Projekt dreht. Wenn die Webseite von einem Automobilhersteller plötzlich Tomaten als Standardbackground hätte, da würde ich meinen, ich bin auf der Seite eines Obsthändlers.  :Wink:   Es kommt doch auf den Wiedererkennungswert an.

Vorallem bietet die Gentoo Webseite doch ein ganz ordentliches Template für die Link- und Menuestruktur an. Einfach, aber funktionell!

Gruß,

der ian!

----------

## hulk2nd

das finde ich auch. es ist schade wenn jeder sein eigenes süppchen braut. viel wichtiger ist es, das alle am selben strang ziehen und das fängt meiner meinung nach schon beim layout an

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## xonit

hi,

ich wollte mal fragen was man ausser übersetzungen machen müsste ? weil wenn möglich bin ich bei jeder sache dabei die nix mit Microsuckz zu tun hat, allerdings würde das dann nur neben dem zivi bei mir laufen .

bye

xonit

----------

